# array multiplication (math)



## Joshwen

Good morning!
I need some help! I am translating a series of objectives for a 5th grade math class. 
The objective says: "Identify the distributive property by using physical models to solve computaton and real world problems. Sample strategies may include using manipulatives or array multiplication to illustrate 3 x 12."

What is the term for array multiplication?
Thanks so much!


----------



## Sines

I'd say that *array multiplication *is *producto vectorial*, but wait for the natives to see what they say.


----------



## Eye in the Sky

The meaning of array in my Diccionario Enciclop. de Ciencia y Tecnol. says: Array:  Conjunto.  And then: 
Programación de Comput.: Conjunto de elementos de datos, como numeros o cadenas de caracteres, dispuestos de tal modo que se pueda calcular cada elemento del conjunto; al conjunto completo, con frecuencia, se le asigna un nombre único con subíndices o  índices, que indican los elementos individuales. 
 Consequently, I think it's  'multiplicación de conjuntos'.


----------



## Sines

evitpa, cuando estudiaba la carrera de ingeniería, en una asignatura que tuve de programación, denominábamos "array" a los vectores, que no dejan de ser un conjunto de números ordenados o bien en fila o bien en columna.
En física y matemáticas, los vectores tienen un sinfín de aplicaciones. 
En programación, los usé cuando teniendo un conjunto muuuuy grande de datos (varios miles) metidos en una matriz con muchos ceros, se "transformaba" dicha matriz mediante el algorítmo correspondiente a un vector o _array_, de tal manera que ocupaba menos espacio (ya que sólo estaban en el array los números distintos de cero) y se reducía el tiempo de computación. Luego se "devolvía" el cambio para dar el resultado adecuado.

No sé si ha sonado muy lioso, pero es el recuerdo o el único conocimiento que tengo de los "array".

¡Saludos!


----------



## chics

*Array *es *vector*, no _conjunto_.
Array multiplication = *Producto vectorial*.


----------



## jpk3jpk3

*Array multiplication = element by element multiplication:* (no se si tiene nombre propio en español, pero pongo un ejemplo de a qué operación se refiere)

Ejemplo:
Sean lo dos vectores x e y:

x=[1 3 2]
y=[4 5 6]

llamo z a la "array multiplication" de el vector x con el vector y
z será:

z=x.*y= [1*4  3*5  2*6]=[4 15 12]

Nota: Se realiza del mismo modo con matrices que tengan la misma dimensión entre ellas.


----------



## Jom

Hola:

Creo que la clave está en que los ejercicios son para quinto grado (unos 11 años). Es común en EE. UU. que los estudiantes de primaria usen matrices para aprender a multiplicar. Un ejemplo:
http://www.eduplace.com/math/mw/background/3/05/te_3_05_array_develop.html

Por cierto, producto vectorial al menos en EE. UU. es cross product.


----------



## claritadehuevo

La respuesta es todavía más simple, aunque confieso que no estoy segura de la traducción.  Yo he trabajado en primarias con matemáticas por 7 años y *array* es la forma en que se presenta la multiplicación o la división . Por ejemplo,


     24   ····
     ····       (2 a lo largo, 4 a lo anchoy la respuesta es 8)


----------



## caballoblanco

Bueno, yo tengo la misma pregunta aunque vector me suena a algo diferente.
Mi pregunta se refiere a este ejemplo: 1/5 x 2/6

¿Cómo se llama esto en castellano/español? En inglés lo llaman array. Gracias.


----------



## Jom

Hola:

En España y cuando yo los estudiaba, la operación de tu ejemplo se llamaba producto de quebrados o producto de fracciones.

Saludos


----------



## caballoblanco

Sí, eso me suena más familiar. Yo estudié en Argentina, y no me acuerdo cómo se llamaba exactamente, pero me parece que producto de quebrados o producto de fracciones" era así.

Quiero estar segura de que "conjunto" es totalmente incorrecto, me podrías confirmar.. Para mí eso no es un conjunto, porque hay una operación. ¿¿Qué te parece?


----------



## caballoblanco

El tema de "producto de quebrados o producto de fracciones" es que todavia no hay un producto, solo esta la operación 1/5 x 2/6, por ejemplo.
¿Qué les parece?
Yo no estoy segura, pero como mencioné antes, no creo que eso sea un "conjunto".


----------



## Eye in the Sky

1/5 x 2/6 es definitivamente una multiplicación de fracciones (o fraccionarios o quebrados), no de conjuntos.


----------



## caballoblanco

¡Muchas gracias!


----------



## jbozzos

Jom said:


> Hola:
> 
> Creo que la clave está en que los ejercicios son para quinto grado (unos 11 años). Es común en EE. UU. que los estudiantes de primaria usen matrices para aprender a multiplicar. Un ejemplo:
> Grade 3: Using Arrays to Show Multiplication Concepts: Developing the Concept
> 
> Por cierto, producto vectorial al menos en EE. UU. es cross product.





claritadehuevo said:


> La respuesta es todavía más simple, aunque confieso que no estoy segura de la traducción.  Yo he trabajado en primarias con matemáticas por 7 años y *array* es la forma en que se presenta la multiplicación o la división . Por ejemplo,
> 
> 
> 24   ····
> ····       (2 a lo largo, 4 a lo anchoy la respuesta es 8)




Estoy de acuerdo contigo, yo estoy tratando de traducir:

Sacha will use strategies such as the relationship between multiplication and division *or the use of arrays and/or pictures to solve problems.*

No estoy segura si utilizar la palabra esquemas, planteamiento o estructuracion.

Mi idea de traducir esta oracion seria:

O la utilizacion de esquemas y/o imagenes para resolver el problema.
O a traves del planteamiento/estructuracion y/o imagenes para resolver el problema.

"¡Oh!, Y ahora Quien podra ayudarme?


----------



## texañol

En los libros de texto y los objetivos de Matemáticas en Texas *array* lo traducen como *arreglos*.

También lo hace así el emporio de los libros de texto en EE.UU., la casa editorial Pearson.

Aquí van las fuentes de referencia:

Objetivos de Matemáticas en Texas para 5o grado en español:
Math TKS in Spanish 1-5 Revised 6-15-15.pdf



Objetivos de Matemáticas en Texas para 5o grado en inglés:
Chapter 111. Subchapter A


----------



## jbozzos

Gracias texañol, por tu ayuda.

*ARREGLOS RECTANGULARES *

Encontre mas informacion sobre este termino:

"We are learning to solve multiplication and division word problems. Your child has been learning to solve these using the following strategies:
arrays
tape diagrams
number bonds
An *array *is a way to represent multiplication and division using rows and columns. Rows represent the number of groups. Columns represent the number in each group or the size of each group."
*Fuente: https://www.windsor-csd.org/Downloads/Parent Guide for Module 1.pdf


ARREGLOS RECTANGULARES UN APOYO PARA EL PROCESO DE MULTIPLICACIÓN: *
Definicion y mayores detalles en esta sitio de internet.
*Fuente: https://www.scribd.com/document/357071756/ARREGLOS-RECTANGULARES

Muchas Gracias
*


----------

